# Aquaculture



## neha (Aug 6, 2009)

Aquaculture is the farming of freshwater and saltwater organisms including fish, molluscs, crustaceans and aquatic plants. Unlike fishing, aquaculture, also known as aquafarming, implies the cultivation of aquatic populations under controlled conditions.[1] Mariculture refers to aquaculture practiced in marine environments. Particular kinds of aquaculture include algaculture.

ccjs problem remortgage
pay day loan


----------



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, I would love to learn how to cultivate aquatic plants. Are there any sites where I can read and learn about things like this? eMail me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is spam alexis.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Cultivating aquatic plants is much like cultivating plants in soil. You need to make sure the plant has enough light, food, and access to a co2 source. Just read up on stuff in this section of the forum, or google, raising aquatic plants. The only tricky part with aquaculture is algae. You need to make sure when fertalizing the tank you don't put more fertalizer than your plants can use or else algae appears (cause it eats up the excess ferts)


----------

